# Hiscox Cases



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Has anyone figured out a way to get Hiscox cases? I understand they are not shipping them anymore and nobody in Canada seems to have them. I am specifically looking for a Pro II Dreadnaught case.
Any ideas?

I have an OM case and they are terrific cashes.


----------



## Mrserc (May 13, 2021)

I hadn’t heard that, that’s really too bad. I love their cases too. 

It sounds like potentially they are shipping them just the shipping charges are exorbitant in relation to the cost of the case. At least as of October, people on AGF quoted GBP110/CAN186 for shipping to Canada buying direct from Hiscox.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, the company has completely suspended shipping cases outside of GB from their plant. I was hoping to find someone in Canada who still has stock.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I think you can order from Andertons. Their site is showing more stock due next week. No idea what you would pay for shipping.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Unfortunate name for any product.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe check with Folkway music in Waterloo. They're a dealer.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

They should change their name to Theycox Cases.


----------



## Mrserc (May 13, 2021)

guitarman2 said:


> Maybe check with Folkway music in Waterloo. They're a dealer.


That’s where I’ve purchased mine in the past but their website says no new stock for the foreseeable future. Only ones they have in stock are Artist Jumbo.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Take a UK holiday 

Unfortunately, that seems like the only way. Or get someone over there to ship you one.

Folkway also has Main Stage, but I have no idea how they compare.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Andertons Music will ship over here I think. They have some in stock, some preorder and some out of stock on their website. Might as well get them to stuff a guitar in it while they're at it.



Andertons Music Co.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

player99 said:


> Andertons Music will ship over here I think. They have some in stock, some preorder and some out of stock on their website. Might as well get them to stuff a guitar in it while they're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Andertons Music Co.


I ordered one from Anderton’s. Turns out with the exchange and the shipping its pretty much what I paid for my first one from L & M. Not sure what duties I’ll be hit with but will find out.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

TKL arched construction cases are a decent choice for classical guitars. Never seen a fitment issue with them. Their dreadnaught model is not overpriced for the quality of construction. 
https://www.tkl.com/products/21206-tkl-ltdtm-arch-top-dreadnought-6-12-string-guitar-case

I use the TKL equivalent case from SCC Canada for my flamenco. Perfect fit for a classical shape with no loosey goosey nonsense that you get from L&M when you buy a "classy geetar case" from their stock of craptastic cases.
SCC did have a web presence but they seem to have disappeared and google only finds the Supreme Court of Canada with an SCC string search. Amazon had them at one time but they cost much more on Amazon than they did directly from the manufacturer where I got the case when I bought the guitar. It would be a shame if they went out of business because the cases were decently priced and every bit as good as TKL cases which cost close to 300 CDN when you order one from the states. Their molded cases would wind up around 4 and a half Canadian which is not bad compared to some of the molded cases out of Europe and the US. I have not seen the TKL molded cases so I cannot comment on the quality of them but if they are as good as their wood arched construction cases and they fit like the wood TKLs then they might be worth the extra 100 bucks US or so IMO. 

TKL manufactures for the big makers, but nobody in their right mind buys a case with the names Taylor, Martin, Fender or Gibson on it unless they want to have an insurance claim. If you do have a name brand case the best option is to sell it to some sucker who must show off their choice in geetars IMO 

Having the names Martin, Gibson or Fender printed in big letters on guitar cases has caused more smashed auto glass than the Texas pea gravel mixed mixed in the sand used on the highways here in BC. 

Here is an image of my SCC case which is thick molded plywood with arched bottom and top, a very heavy case yes but built like a tank the same as the best TKL arched guitar cases.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Case came in at $375 shipping and duties included. Weird to spend almost as much on the shipping as I did on the case but Anderton’s was easy to deal with and the case is still a pretty good value for a decent road case imho.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

gevans378 said:


> Case came in at $375 shipping and duties included. Weird to spend almost as much on the shipping as I did on the case but Anderton’s was easy to deal with and the case is still a pretty good value for a decent road case imho.


Did you get it yet or is it still being shipped? My Lowden F25 came with a Hiscox - great case.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Dru Edwards said:


> Did you get it yet or is it still being shipped? My Lowden F25 came with a Hiscox - great case.


I’ve got it. Once they had it in stock, took about five days to get here. I agree, great cases. its my second — I have one for my OM as well.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

gevans378 said:


> Case came in at $375 shipping and duties included. Weird to spend almost as much on the shipping as I did ....


IMO it is the cost for "priority "shipping in 5 days. A shipping wich take 3 weeks (?) may cost 1/2 less


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Latole said:


> IMO it is the cost for "priority "shipping in 5 days. A shipping wich take 3 weeks (?) may cost 1/2 less


No other option was provided.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I tried to get this one from Calton but they said it was a one of ..lol


----------



## Paul Saunders Instruments (3 mo ago)

gevans378 said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to get Hiscox cases? I understand they are not shipping them anymore and nobody in Canada seems to have them. I am specifically looking for a Pro II Dreadnaught case.
> Any ideas?
> 
> I have an OM case and they are terrific cashes.


I have them ! [email protected]


----------

